# Need Help with PE License Rules



## BDBrotherton (Nov 10, 2014)

Okay...so I need some help here...I can't find it anywhere on any website!

Say you are granted a exemption/waiver from taking/passing the FE exam - because of years of experience.

Then you take the PE exam and pass.

I heard there are some states that will not recognize your PE license - because you never passed the FE exam.

Does anyone know if this is true?

Does anyone know which states do not allow a PE exam if you didn't pass the FE exam?

Thanx!!!!

-Kevin


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Nov 10, 2014)

I'd recommend you call your state board and/or NCEES directly. Do not rely solely on viewing the website or an email. Be specific as to which state you plan to take test(s) and which disciplines.


----------



## solomonb (Nov 10, 2014)

Most of the state web sites will tell you if you need both the FE and PE exams, without exemption. I know in Florida that if you are a PE and waived the FE due to experiential ability, Florida will require that you take the FE even though you are licensed in some other state.

I believe that is true in Georgia, Alabama, Mississippi and South Carolina-- just review the state board web site-- they usually will tell you what they require.

We have had on this board someone who was a licensed PE in some state and wanted to get licensed in Florida-- he was required to take the FE in Florida.

Now, with the new CBT and discipline specific FE exam, even if you are out of school for some time, some brush up work should put you in good shape to pass the FE.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Nov 20, 2014)

BDBrotherton said:


> I heard there are some states that will not recognize your PE license - because you never passed the FE exam.




This sentence is the key to what you are saying. States don't recognize PE licenses in the same way they recognize drivers' licenses. You have to apply to each state that you want to become a PE in. Your first state (where you took an exam) will send the results of your exam in official form to your new states, but you will still have to meet the new state's rules, including verification of experience and letters of reference. Many states will say you have to meet the rules that were in effect in the state in the year you became licensed, so you won't be penalized if they make more strict standards in the future (such as the BS + 30 hours)

If you become a PE in State A without FE exam. State B may not have an FE exemption option, which would mean you cannot become a PE there. This is a common problem for people who graduate with Engineering Technology degrees (rather than an Engineering degree). Most states will not approve Engineering Technology degrees to become PEs. At least where I'm from, a lot of those guys get licensed in South Dakota, so they can get licensed, knowing they won't be able to get licensed in any other state.

If you work locally but may need multiple states (i.e. MO/KS, NY/NJ/CT, MD/VA/DC, etc) call each state board to verify. If you work for a firm that does work nationally and you may want to get a license where ever your firm wins work, I would recommend taking the FE exam then taking the PE exam.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 21, 2014)

cupojoe PE said:


> BDBrotherton said:
> 
> 
> > I heard there are some states that will not recognize your PE license - because you never passed the FE exam.
> ...


This is good advice!


----------

